# General > Sport >  Castle Of Mey Highland Games To Host First Scottish Paralympics Athletes

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Castle Of Mey Highland Games To Host First Scottish Paralympics Athletes*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na642_tn.jpg[/IMG]
An article in the Mail on Sunday has highlighted a move for Castle of Mey Highland Games to hold the first ever events for athletes with a disability.   Hammer throwing and tossing the caber inspired by Alex Armor and ex US veteran.   [Read Full Article]

----------

